# Latitude vs. celebration (central Texas)



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

All,
When laying my sod, we ran 2 pallets short. A buddy of mine had some celebration that he gave me so that I could finish. Here is a picture of the yard. I thought I would keep track of this over the summer in a real world situation for the edification of anyone who cares. Updates to follow....



ETA
Latitude on left 
Celebration on right


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great comparison. Looking forward to see the progress!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Updates to follow....


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, subscribed. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool!
I'm excited to see what goes dormant first, and greens up fastest in spring!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Very cool!
> I'm excited to see what goes dormant first, and greens up fastest in spring!


+1 the L36 definitely has more cold hardiness on NTEP trials but looking forward to seeing some real world tests.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

what HOC?


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> what HOC?


I'm attempting to keep it at 1/2", but I'm not sure how long I can keep up.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > what HOC?
> ...


I'm a fan of the emerald green color and I'm liking the color of latitude. I just didn't have any luck with tif because of my high soil ph. I have celebration so I'm curious on your thoughts by the end of the season


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Latitude is what the Texas Rangers use now, they switched at the end of last year.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm really interested in latitude bermuda. Just noticed that concretestorms lawn is latitude and I'm really liking the color. Then, I just called my local turf farm and they informed me that they are growing it as we speak and that it will be ready in 2 months. What are your first impressions so far?! I'll tell you this much, celebration is very aggressive and I doubt you'll like the difference in color. When I laid tifway next to celebration, i hated the contrast in color.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Here is a contrast picture from today. I can tell you that the color and texture of the latitude is indescribably beautiful. Yes, the celebration is VERY aggressive vs. the latitude. The mixed sod is in my in laws yard (fenced separately and separated by sidewalks), and they aren't bothered by it. if it was is my yard, I'd take it out.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I did want to share that celebration Bermuda has excellent shade tolorance. This area get direct sun from 1-6pm. I wonder the shade tolerance is for latitude.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Irias I looked at the NTEP tests but all of them were listed as full sun. I did come across this article from Clemson about Celebrations shade tolerance but it didn't see L36 (OKC 1119) tested. I'm not even sure if it was fully realeased in 2005-2006 when the test was conducted. I think if L36 had as good of shade tolerance as Celebration then you would see them advertise it as they do with Celebration.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Irias I looked at the NTEP tests but all of them were listed as full sun. I did come across this article from Clemson about Celebrations shade tolerance but it didn't see L36 (OKC 1119) tested. I'm not even sure if it was fully realeased in 2005-2006 when the test was conducted. I think if L36 had as good of shade tolerance as Celebration then you would see them advertise it as they do with Celebration.


Thanks for sharing! My local sod farm's website has latitude as "good" shade tolorance and celebration with "excellent".


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Not trying to highjack the original comparison of this thread, but really interested in those pictures, lrias. I have some areas that I'm considering plugging/sprigging with Celebration next year. About 2k is full sun, then there's another area that is partial...probably full sun until noon, then filtered sun through the afternoon. Was worried about how it would do (although anything is better than the bare ground and weeds that are there right now), but this gives me some hope.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

mrigney said:


> Not trying to highjack the original comparison of this thread, but really interested in those pictures, lrias. I have some areas that I'm considering plugging/sprigging with Celebration next year. About 2k is full sun, then there's another area that is partial...probably full sun until noon, then filtered sun through the afternoon. Was worried about how it would do (although anything is better than the bare ground and weeds that are there right now), but this gives me some hope.


I started a new thread called Bermuda in shade. I'll post my thoughts there.


----------

